# Jakarta Net Commons - FTPClient: Problem bei Dateiupload



## GRudiD (20. Feb 2006)

Ich habe versucht eine Datei mittels FTPClient auf einen Server hochzuladen. Funzt auch alles ganz gut, nur dass die Datei auf dem Server fehlerhaft ist (Datei ist um einige KB größer als lokal).


```
FTPClient ftpClient = new FTPClient();
ftpClient.connect("localhost");
ftpClient.login("****", "****");
ftpClient.storeFile(this.filename, new FileInputStream(file));
ftpClient.logout();
ftpClient.disconnect();
```

Das setzen eines Modus mittels ftpClient.setFileTransferMode(FTPClient.***) bringt auch nichts.
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?


----------



## GRudiD (8. Mrz 2006)

OK, Fehler gefunden. Ich habe den FileInputStream nicht geschlossen. Also einfach Zeile 5 durch diese erstzen:

```
FileInputStream inputStream = new FileInputStream(file);
ftpClient.storeFile(this.filename, inputStream);
inputStream.close();
```


----------



## quiety (7. Mai 2007)

Und ich hab mich gerade schon gefreut, endlich die Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden zu haben. Ist leider nicht so 

Meine Bilder haben auf dem Server einige KB mehr, sind defekt, lassen sich also nicht öffnen, aber ich habe den Stream geschlossen?

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee, was das sein könnte?

Hier ist mal mein Quellcode:

```
ftpData.changeWorkingDirectory(directory);
ftpData.setFileTransferMode(FTPClient.BINARY_FILE_TYPE);

InputStream input;

input = new FileInputStream(line);
       

ftpData.storeFile(line, input);

input.close();
```


----------

